# Impossible d'installer Kali (Vbox ou Dual boot)



## Pierredgparis (27 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je galère depuis 1 journée et essaye de trouver tout les moyens pour installer Kali Linux, que ce soit sur Mac mini le dernier avec OSX Mojave, et mon MacBook Pro de 2019 15 pouces avec OSX Mojave aussi, et que ce soit via Virtual Box j'ai une erreur KERNEL quand j'essaye de démarrer, ou encore sur le dual boot, quand je clique sur enter pour EFI, il retombe automatiquement sur OSX et démarre le système. J'ai pourtant bien installé la cles USB et fait les choses dans l'ordre, c'est au niveau de OSX que ça bloque. 

Avez-vous une solution simple et efficace pour installer en dual boot Kali avec les dernières versions Mojave sans trop de galères.

Je vous remercie !
Pierre.


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2019)

Pour VirtualBox, assure-toi d'avoir une version correcte (compatible avec Mojave ; la dernière (6.0.10), par exemple).
Toujours avec VirtualBox, tu peux carrément télécharger une VM toute faite (=> ici). 
Sinon, veille à prendre une image 64 bits.

Commence déjà par la virtualisation, histoire d'aller vite et de faire simple.


----------



## Maxmad68 (29 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je suis dans le même cas, j’essaye d’installer Kali en dual-boot sur un MBP 13” 2019.
Après recherches, je me suis aperçu, que c’est impossible à cause de la puce T2, qui est le contrôleur du SSD interne dans le Mac, et qui est encore non supporté par Linux pour le moment.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MacBook-Finally-Linux-SSD-RW

Ça va probablement arriver avant la fin de l’année, dernièrement les linuxiens ont réussi à faire fonctionner Arch en re-compilant le kernel (quelques soucis de Wifi cependant).

J’ai par ailleurs essayé de l’installer sur une clé usb pour bypasser le SSD réticent, mais ca ne fonctionne pas avec le clavier et le trackpad interne, il faut absolument passer par un clavier et une souris externe.

La seule solution pour le moment est l’émulation.
Pour ça, je n’ai pas eu de soucis chez moi. Tu as bien sélectionné l’architecture correspondante au ISO que tu as téléchargé (32 ou 64 bits). Tu as alloué suffisamment de mémoire et de disque?


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2019)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Après recherches, je me suis aperçu, que c’est impossible à cause de la puce T2, qui est le contrôleur du SSD interne dans le Mac, et qui est encore non supporté par Linux pour le moment.


C'est faux... https://www.macg.co/mac/2018/11/non-la-puce-t2-nempeche-pas-dinstaller-linux-104207 ...
Désactivation de la double sécurité, officiellement chez Apple… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208198 ...donc...


----------



## Maxmad68 (30 Août 2019)

Malheureusement, c'est bien vrai.
Ce que MacG affirme dans cet article, c'est que l'OS peut être booté, mais en revanche, il n'aura pas d'accès au SSD.
Petite explication (très) simplifiée.
En fait, le T2 fait office de concentrateur qui veillera à la sécurité notamment du SSD. D'après la norme, lors de la communication entre l'ordinateur et le SSD, le processeur envoie un certain nombre d'octets au SSD. Or, la puce T2 envoie un nombre d'octets différent de la norme (il transmet aussi notamment une clé de sécurité), ce qui n'est pas supporté par Linux.
En appliquant la manip de MacG, le T2 sera autorisé à faire booter le Linux, qui le fera.
Mais le Linux n'aura aucun accès au SSD et le kernel plantera aussitôt.
En revanche, il est possible de booter le Linux en Live-USB (à savoir, copier une version minimale de l'OS en RAM et booter en lecture seule dessus). Cela fonctionne très bien, mais il faut un clavier et une souris externe car eux aussi passent par le T2.
J'ai essayé, et ai exécuté les commandes "fsck -l" qui liste tous les disques, "lsusb" qui liste tous les périphériques USB. On se rend bien compte que dans la première, le SSD n'apparait pas, idem dans la deuxième avec les claviers-souris internes du Mac.


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2019)

D'où l'intérêt de tester la virtualisation, non ?


----------

